# KIC 8462852 - The WTF Star with possible Alien Superstructures



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2015)

The Most Mysterious Star in Our Galaxy - The Atlantic
This anomalous star system detected by the Kepler Mission defies any natural explanation



> Boyajian, the Yale Postdoc who oversees Planet Hunters, recently published a paper describing the star’s bizarre light pattern. Several of the citizen scientists are named as co-authors. The paper explores a number of scenarios that might explain the pattern—instrument defects; the shrapnel from an asteroid belt pileup; an impact of planetary scale, like the one that created our moon.
> 
> The paper finds each explanation wanting, save for one. If another star had passed through the unusual star’s system, it could have yanked a sea of comets inward. Provided there were enough of them, the comets could have made the dimming pattern.
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Forget Water on Mars, Astronomers may have found giant alien 'megastructures' orbiting star near the Milky Way


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2015)

Transformers??


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2015)

Im thinking a local Nodal Hub from The Rama Series, like a local space port


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2015)

I am thinking a BSNL hub. That's why my pings are so bad.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> I am thinking a BSNL hub. That's why my pings are so bad.


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Im thinking a local Nodal Hub from The Rama Series, like a local space port



the size of jupitar could only block 1%, its getting blocked by 22%.

it could only be done if megatron were building something with the cube. by flattening a planet or something .....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2015)

I always thought, what if District 9 scenario were to be developed IRL, where would we run?
Looks like it's not far now. But what would Aliens want from our cosmically insignificant planet?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2015)

icebags said:


> the size of jupitar could only block 1%, its getting blocked by 22%.
> 
> it could only be done if megatron were building something with the cube. by flattening a planet or something .....


oooh, didn't realize it's so big. 
that's what she said 

but the Nodal Hub collects specimens of all the populations in a galaxy. So, it is big enough to host chitauri, prawns, transformers, arachnids, kaiju and formics all at once. 
It's one of the few intermediate size structures smaller than a dyson sphere but bigger a deathstar or a borg cube

the remoteness of the discovery, and the current route this news item is taking irrespective of whether or not it is really aliens, leads me to believe that eventually humans will accumulate plenty of tantalizing hints, there are already many and mounting evidences for intelligent life having to be out there, but there will never be confirmation, and never any direct communication or contact


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2015)

Alien structures should be the last assumption.


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Alien structures should be the last assumption.



and what would b ur first & not last assumptions there ? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/5.gif


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2015)

Remember the last scene in MIB part 1...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2015)

yes. marbles.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yes. marbles.



May be we are inside ......!!!!!!???????


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OKnpPCQyUec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2015)

My first assumption is that the star could be orbiting a black hole much larger than itself. That would explain why it was not visible for prolonged amounts of time because it moved behind the black hole.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]OKnpPCQyUec[/YOUTUBE]



The YOUTUBE bbcode is not visible on my PC for some reason.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My first assumption is that the star could be orbiting a black hole much larger than itself. That would explain why it was not visible for prolonged amounts of time because it moved behind the black hole.



That's already ruled out.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> That's already ruled out.



Link?


----------



## icebags (Oct 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Link?



thats actually because, the star would be found moving in a circular path around bh, but they are saying the object is orbiting star, not the star itself.

unless its a mini bh, with little mass to orbit a star...... well, they are not exactly telling anything like this either.

 so, transformers theory still rules.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2015)

icebags said:


> mini bh, with little mass to orbit a star......



Dude, black holes have close to infinite gravity. A star will have no chance against it.

This will happen:

*petchary.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/3023_journey-edge-universe-1_04700300.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol it is funny, they made a telescope to look for earth like planets, but the condition is that the chances of finding signs of intelligent life is so remote, that statistically, the mission is never supposed to find any such sign. 
What Are the Odds of an Alien Megastructure Blocking Light From a Distant Star?
so It is really weird, because it cannot even be artificial. Now what is left.


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, black holes have close to infinite gravity. A star will have no chance against it.
> 
> This will happen:
> [/IMG]



that would happen according to the known knowledge alright. but there could be micros, or minis.....

here pl go through the small page that i m yet to read : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_black_hole



Anorion said:


> Lol it is funny, they made a telescope to look for earth like planets, but the condition is that the chances of finding signs of intelligent life is so remote, that statistically, the mission is never supposed to find any such sign.
> What Are the Odds of an Alien Megastructure Blocking Light From a Distant Star?
> so It is really weird, because it cannot even be artificial. Now what is left.



people there thinking about dark matter as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2015)

icebags said:


> that would happen according to the known knowledge alright. but there could be micros, or minis.....
> 
> here pl go through the small page that i m yet to read : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_black_hole
> 
> ...



Then that will be a visit to "Event Horizon":eeksign:


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2015)

well, it is dark matter in the sense that it is some unexplained mass of which we know nothing about
is dark matter so clumpy? 

it can be a large swarm of really small things. Now the required explanation is what it is doing there. A derelict is a little more probable than something in active use. A hibernating something for a specific purpose perhaps. A civilization that purposely spends large amounts of time in stasis, so they can enjoy the benefits of interstellar travel. Scratch Rama, this is Lockstep. Hopefully, Kepler should find more of the exact light signature.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 22, 2015)

It's Galactus snacking on a planet maybe


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2015)

Anorion said:


> well, it is dark matter in the sense that it is some unexplained mass of which we know nothing about
> is dark matter so clumpy?
> 
> it can be a large swarm of really small things. Now the required explanation is what it is doing there. A derelict is a little more probable than something in active use. A hibernating something for a specific purpose perhaps. A civilization that purposely spends large amounts of time in stasis, so they can enjoy the benefits of interstellar travel. Scratch Rama, this is Lockstep. *Hopefully, Kepler should find more of the exact light signature*.


Wishfully & hopefully let it be so [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] my friend.
Well,is Kepler due for launch next year or 2018?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

That So-Called Alien Megastructure Could Just Be a Distorted Star


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2015)

I came here looking for photos, where are the photos :/


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

ok here, merged the two graphics in the gizmodo article into one 

*i.imgur.com/2hNARNU.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like a thick dust cloud.

Also the distortion could be due to gravity lensing.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

thick dust cloud could be, but again, seems like suspiciously persistent one. It should not be there in the timeframe of the discovery and the chances of seeing it are too remote


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2015)

They are speculating that it's a type 2 civilization who have created a dyson sphere. Which is extremely unlikely.

It's most probably an asteroid cluster.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

yeah, but most of these explanations don't actually explain anything
clouds, comets, planetary collisions, asteroid field, dust are one category of explanations
dyson sphere is a category by itself, because any superstructure surrounding a star can be called a dyson sphere, this can range from a grey goo cloud of nanoparticles, a space port of BSNL galactic empire, a derelict, or any of these under construction or in stasis
both of these approaches don't really explain why we are able to spot it, because these are all extremely temporary explanations when it comes to the timescale of stars, or the timescale of such artificial projects or natural explanations and the fleeting window for the observed data. It is an old star. 
a reasonable explanation would be something common, a variant or combination of natural known phenomena

- - - Updated - - -

PS there is one tantalizing inverse possibility, we could be interpreting alien superstructures as natural phenomenon all along. Like we have seen signatures of many dyson spheres, but we say oh no aliens are last option, so this is definitely a bunch of planets or a dust cloud

- - - Updated - - -

This is a dyson sphere / beacon. The purpose is to let any civilization know that there are others out there. It can be modified to broadcast a signal, like a series of prime numbers or a timecode. This explains why it is there, and why we can observe it. However, there is no signal, the variation is chaotic and random. 
*i.imgur.com/vjsLZ9C.jpg

This is a complete dyson sphere. A structure that totally surrounds the star, and uses up most of it's energy. This is from close to the star, and infrared of the structure. Otherwise, nothing can be seen. 
*i.imgur.com/hDJFeir.jpg

This is a planet with a swarm of satellites, or superstructures around it. Parameters are set to highlight visibility of the planet.  
*i.imgur.com/Pob2CNE.jpg

But, this is how it would mostly look. This can also be collision or a planet with a large ring system. 
*i.imgur.com/QMtbDU3.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Dyson swarm. It's a dyson sphere made up of layers of objects. Something like this most explains what is being observed. 
*i.imgur.com/3DiM1EP.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2015)

Creating a dyson sphere with radius larger than the star itself would require trillions of truckloads of materials. I wonder how long it would take an intelligent life-form to build it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

There were a bunch of papers, linked in the news articles that explored that question. My understanding is that it is possible with Von Neumann Machines. The start will be slow, but it will snowball quickly. 
Well, it gets easy if you have a Dyson Sphere to start with  



> The good news is that planet disassembly using available energy seems feasible in reasonable time scales.  Particularly important is the observation that a total of only 12 years of available solar power is required to push all of the matter out of the gravitational wells of all of the planets and asteroids with the exception of Jupiter and Saturn.  Less than 100 years is required if we include Saturn but not Jupiter .  The bad news is that we do not have even a small fraction of the Sun's power output at our disposal.  We must develop an approach which would make available a large amount of power if planet disassembly is to be a realistic discussion.



*web.archive.org/web/20090616110337/*www.aeiveos.com/~bradbury/MatrioshkaBrains/PlntDssmbly.html

*www.fhi.ox.ac.uk/intergalactic-spreading.pdf


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

more weird
[1601.03256] KIC 8462852 Faded at an Average Rate of 0.165+-0.013 Magnitudes Per Century From 1890 To 1989


----------

